# Trainers in Connecticut



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was thinking of getting Ella going in field/hunt work just for us to do another activity together and to try to find another activity she enjoys. There would be a possibility of competing or even me taking up a bit of hunting if we both love it. Problem is that Ella is my first retriever so I haven't looked into any of this before. I tried looking at links through here to find a place to train for this, but haven't been successful in finding anywhere close to my area. I'm in Clinton, Connecticut, which is towards the center of the Connecticut shoreline. For once a week I'd be willing to travel up to two hours, but any more than once a week it would have to be within an hour.

Thanks in advance.

Katie & Ella


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Our dog skool has field class
Obedience Dog Training Club of Waterbury - CLASSES


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yankee golden retriever club offers classes in the spring. There are three levels depending on the dog's experience. There are 5 or 6 classes on Saturday or Sundays and then there is a flyer day after the classes have finished. The classes are in MA and the flyer day is in CT.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cathy Guglielmo does field work with her goldens, and is a dog trainer in CT. I bet she will have good advice: Cathy Guglielmo, Instructor at Tails-U-Win! Dog Training Center, Positive Training with Positive Results, Manchester, CT, TailsUWin, Manchester Connecticut


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into those. What may be a problem is that week days are easier for me than weekends because of my job.

Just doing a Google search I found two places. One is called Pond View Retrievers: Pond View Retrievers: Retriever Training and Handler Training for Hunt Test and Waterfowling in MA, CT and RI

The second is Quinebaug Kennels: Gun Dog Training CT :: Hunting Dog Trainer, RI, MA, Bird Dog Trainer

Is there anything particular that I should be looking for?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You might want to check out the Southern Berkshire GRC, Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club. I think they have a fairly active field group. Their schedule shows a fun field trial this weekend, Oct. 5, that perhaps you could check out. I think they train at Nob Brook in Avon/Simsbury.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

SBGRC does have a fun field trial this Sunday. I will be there and believe Dawn will as well. If you can make it, swing by an check out some of the dogs running. 

I have trained with Jim P (pond view) a few times. He is a very nice guy and would be happy to help you out I'm sure.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll have to try to make it there as long as I don't get held over at work or something. I'm assuming only dogs competing are welcome.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

ktkins7 said:


> I'll have to try to make it there as long as I don't get held over at work or something. I'm assuming only dogs competing are welcome.


Sorry, I tried to respond to this last night but got kicked off the net and went to bed 

The fun trial is for SBGRC members only. Guests are welcome at SBGRC events to see the club / events / decide if they want to join, etc.. but they should have a designated "mentor" or "host" or whatever you want to call it, so they aren't floundering around by themselves.

Especially since there's shooting, and if the "Field Trial in Progress" sign is up, the general public isn't supposed to be allowed on the grounds at the same time .. so you aren't driving in the wrong place/time or walking through a shooting lane.

So I would suggest making a plan instead of just showing up. Depending on who's in charge, you could get asked to leave, when I was new I showed up to another club's training to watch and see and they made me leave. It really depends on the day and time and who you come across, some people are really rigid about not letting the public in during events. Probably for good reasons for safety and not distracting the working dogs.

Is your breeder a member of SBGRC? That would work out great, then you'd have someone you know who knows you to show you the ropes (tell you where to go, what to wear, what to do, etc.)

I was entered in both the upper and lower stakes but Gladys came in season and had to be scratched. Dee Dee is still entered in Junior singles, but if she comes in season, we'll all have to stay home - no bitches in season allowed on the grounds - period - hee hee! pun intended. :bowl:
So I can't commit to being there for sure ....

As for what to look for in trainers .. I would start with what is their philosophy and training methods ... because if they say "you must xyz" and you don't want to do xyz, that would be fruitless.

BTW - just wanted to add, this is in no way to discourage you from attending or watching events, just it would be better to do it planned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I used to live near West Thompson Dam in CT for years, and hike my dogs there daily. Often there was friction between hunt test stuff and daily users, neighbors, and abutters.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

boomers_dawn said:


> Sorry, I tried to respond to this last night but got kicked off the net and went to bed
> 
> The fun trial is for SBGRC members only. Guests are welcome at SBGRC events to see the club / events / decide if they want to join, etc.. but they should have a designated "mentor" or "host" or whatever you want to call it, so they aren't floundering around by themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's good to know so I don't drive like an hour and a half just to be told I can't watch. My breeder was not involved in field work at all.


I did receive a response to my email from Jim from Pond View. It sounds like something that can work. Here is part of the email:
" Welcome to the world of retriever field training. I am always open to helping people get started in this sport. How far you would like to become involved is up to you? I am here to help. The best way to get started is to schedule a private lesson here at our kennel and training facility.. This is also our home. During this lesson I will evaluate your dog for field work potential and test the obedience you have already taught. We will discuss the training program in detail. From there if you are interested in continuing than I will provide you with a homework assignment. Below is a short discription of the training program and rates:

Yard Training Program: The Yard training program is where all the foundation for controlling a dog is taught. This is a structured program that requires about 10 to 20 minutes of daily training in a home yard area. This program consists of obedience, e-collar conditioning, Hold and Force Fetch, T-Pile work for handling skills , and Swim-by ( season permitting ). This program is taught as private one on one lessons at the kennel/training facility. Lessons are $35/per dog and last about 45 minutes. These lessons are taught mostly in the evenings. Homework is assigned. If a handler has questions or if an issue arises while performing the homework than you can call or email for assistance. This helps a handler continue with the homework without scheduling another lesson. When you feel you are close to completing the homework than you can schedule another lesson to continue with the program. Teaching with this method allows each person and dog to progress at their own pace. No need to sign up or pay for weekly classes. You pay as you progress.

Group Field Classes- These classes are held 3 days a week. The classes are announced through an email distribution list. The email will contain the information for each class. Most of these classes start at 10am and conclude around 4:30/5pm. There is a short break for lunch. We meet at a central location and travel a short distance to the training grounds. Most of these classes are held in the Brooklyn, Ct. area. The classes are held as a group to be able simulate hunting or hunt test situations. Students are required to work in the field and will be rotated in and out of the field so each person receives individual instruction as each dog is trained one at a time. These classes range in cost from $25/dog to $35/dog. Some classes contain a live bird which is an additional $17/ea. Your email address will be required to be added to the distribution list in order to receive the group class announcements. Would you like your email address to be added to the list? To sign up for a class you simply reply to the announcement. These classes are very popular so they are limited 18 dogs and fill quickly after the schedule is sent out which is usually on Friday morning for the following week.

Katie, please feel free to ask any questions. I am here to help. If field work is not for you and your dog but the basic training segment of the Yard Program is what you would like than that is fine with me. I will help you where I can. There are a lot of great people that attend the group filed classes and some that live very close to your area. Most of these people also attend other venues of training that you may find attractive such as agility or competition obedience or tracking just to name a few."

Here is their website section on Yard Classes: "The command, control and conditioning of desired behaviors are taught in the yard. A structured program is used to develop the working tools that will later be transitioned to fieldwork. The working tools learned in the yard classes are taught with minimal amounts of distraction. This allows the handler to teach their dog the fundamentals of how they are expected to perform when in the field where the excitement and distractions are high.

My structured program begins with obedience, and teaches E-collar conditioning, Force Fetch, Handling and Handling drills. Homework assignments are given from class to class and questions about issues that may arise between classes are always answered via email or phone. Instruction is one on one, and is customized to the experience level of the individual dog and handler, allowing each dog and handler to progress at their own rate."

I'm not against an E-collar as long I'm trained correctly how to use it with Ella because I know that she can be sensitive about things like this (ie invisible fence). I've seen force fetch mentioned on here multiple times but admittedly do not know what it is.

And here is their section on Field Class: "Over the shoulder instruction provided in both class and small group sessions allows each handler to maximize their learning with the time spent in the field. A Hunt Test Scenario is used along with test equipment and terminology. All dogs and handlers are exposed to birds (dead and live shot), calls, gunshots, decoys etc., incorporating both land and water retrieves. Class locations will vary."


Sorry for the long post. Any thoughts on this would be helpful. It appears this system could work for me and Ella. I like that I can take as far as me and Ella wish (granted that she enjoys it) and that we can progress at our own rate, so if she's struggling with a particular issue I won't feel like we're falling behind. The location is an hour away so it's definitely doable. I've got a good first impression, even if only by email, of Jim.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

As mentioned before I have trained with Jim about 3 times for his field classes. I also had the pleasure to shoot flyers with him at a test this summer and watched him run hisndog Mako last weekend. He is a good guy and will help you out. Unfortunately work and life got in the way and I could not make the trip to CT to train with him as much over the summer but look forward to it this fall now that he is changing to Sundays. 

I have no experience with his yard work program but know people who have worked with him and had good things to say. He would cover everything in detail (including e-collar and force fetch) so don't worry about not understanding those aspects of training. 

I hope you and Ella have a great time.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I sent him an email last to see if we can set up an initial lesson. I'd like to get her started because any other new thing I'm interested in we are currently on a wait list for. So for right now we haven't been taking lessons since early summer. Don't know about her butt I miss having her involved in stuff.


----------

